# Pictures of the younger you!



## Minish (Jan 31, 2011)

There was a thread like this ages ago. But it is gone now. :C However, I am so amused at seeing kid pictures of people that _I have brought it back~_

me at like... 5 or 6 or 7 I am awful at telling ages (I'm on the right)
me at about 9. hoooot
me with my dad, at about 13?
me at about 15 with my sister (I'm on left)
........snowmaaan


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 31, 2011)

good ol' hurpdurp as a babby


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 31, 2011)

On the right. I'm like three or four, maybe?

Vlad was adorable!


----------



## Lili (Feb 1, 2011)

Me on the left.  My lips take up my entire face.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't actually changed one bit.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 5, 2011)

I was a gamer back then too~


----------



## Kinova (Feb 9, 2011)

Danni, that jumper is _so you_. :P

Here is my sister being cute (left) and me being... yeah (right). And again! I think I'm about eight/nine there?


----------



## Flazeah (Feb 10, 2011)

Kinova, you are fantastic. That is all.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 10, 2011)

Hahaha, seconded XD
(omg, I spy a Teletubby on your windowsill)


----------

